# surrounds: ceiling/wall mounts



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Greetings,

I was wondering if folks had any recommendations for ceiling or wall mounting surrounds. I'd like to do 2 side surrounds and 1 rear surround, mounted in the corners of my (roughly) pentagon-shaped viewing/listening area. I'll post some plans and photos up here next to help with your imaginings. 

This area will probably also be used as a general hang-out area, so I'd like to keep the boxes up high, near where the wall meets the ceiling. I figure we could hang the speakers from the joists or wall-mount them. We could also do in-ceiling (Omnicans or similar) if you folks like them.

All together, I'm looking for a 6.1 speaker set-up. In addition to the three mounted surrounds, there will be two fronts and a central/receiver. I've budgeted $2,000 for the receiver and speakers.

Any advice on which option to pick?

What's the best hardware for the job?

What should we do to prepare the speaker wire that we ran to these locations?

Thanks for any helpful ideas you can pass along!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If you could throw a budget at us that you have in mind we will be able to help you alot better so we know what we have to work with.:T


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks, I added in my speakers budget ($2,000). Sorry to leave that off, I originally posted about this project in the Recommendations forum.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Something like the Onkyo HT-S9300THX would come in under your budget a little bit and give you some room to fill it out with a good Oppo bluray player.

You could look also at Axiom or HSU or even Emotiva.


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for your advice on the Oppo player. Yesterday I ordered the Onkyo TX-NR3007, which sounds like a good AVR for the long haul.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

That is an excellent receiver although unless you got a great deal on it you'll have to sacrifice other areas to come in at or under your budget.

How much do you have left for speakers now?


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

The budget is blown at this point, though the good news is I've decided on the AVR, the subs, the center and the surrounds. I'm still looking for one rear surround in the $100 range. I've learned that it can be tough to find a single bookshelf speaker.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Why just go with 6.1?


----------



## ChristianCrowley (Apr 18, 2011)

With Onkyo's 9.2 outs I can do 6.2 in the theater, 2.0 in the kitchen, and 1.0 in the sauna.


----------

